# Layered Sublimation Transfer



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Im about to jump into sublimation transfers.
I dont have have a printer and press big enough to do a true allover print,without breaking it into separate sections.


Can i press a sublimation transfer on a shirt once and then press another one on top of it .

Im trying to figure how to get the allover look with 13x19 prints....


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

I tried this once and it didn't look very good at all. Wherever the prints overlap will be darker, and possibly lighter where blank paper is pressed onto the previously printed area. If the design takes that into account, i.e. no overlap, you might be ok. I've only been doing sublimation for about 6-7 months, so others with more experience may be able to offer better ideas.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

m2k1999 said:


> Im trying to figure how to get the allover look with 13x19 prints....


You don't. Sub it out to someone that has a large format printer and press.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

headfirst said:


> You don't. Sub it out to someone that has a large format printer and press.


sure you can. Order infant sized shirts.


----------



## m2k1999 (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the responses ,i will weigh my options.


----------

